
Ask HN: How to monetise helmetrex.com? - ipselon
We started HelmetREx project http:&#x2F;&#x2F;helmetrex.com in order to help developers in creating UI for Web, and not only JavaScript developers.<p>We want to create a place where developers can find and share boilerplates for Web applications which they can use immediately as starter prototypes of own application.<p>HelmetREx is tightly integrated with visual tool for prototyping React UI Builder https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;react-ui-builder, which allows to prototype UI of any complexity using any set of ReactJS components, and helps to generate starter clean source code for new components.<p>This project is really big, and we need resources.<p>So, we want to ask how to monetise all that ?
======
mc_hammer
can you create a market place like a standard theme website? those things make
$$$$

~~~
ipselon
Yes we can, and actually now we started to implement this. But my question is
more about how to attract the investors to our project.

~~~
pavornyoh
If your goal is to attract investors, you have to show them how they are going
to make money backing you because that is the most important thing. Also, you
should reframe your initial post if the question is about attracting
investors..:)

~~~
ipselon
Thanks, here is my reframing: [https://www.quora.com/How-do-we-can-monetise-
ReactJS-Compone...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-we-can-monetise-ReactJS-
Component-Exchange)

